# Ocelot Octave - Also no Octave



## CanadianDave (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey folks,

Long time since I've been on here. Took a break from pedal building, but I'm back knocking out another 4 pedals.

I've got two problems with my Ocelot Octave build. The first is probably the foot switch, but the pedal is active all the time and my switch is acting as an intermittent switch, rather than on-off. I plan on switching out the foot switch once I get the octave working properly.

The real problem is that the octave function isn't working. The pedal is working as a clean boost, the volume control works, and the octave controls seem to be making a tiny impact on the sound... but no octave.

I'm getting voltage to all the IC's, but not sure what I should be looking for.

At one point I had the TL072's backwards... not sure if I could have fried one in the process.


----------



## Robert (Jan 12, 2021)

Is it possible that's a momentary footswitch?    Either way, that problem definitely sounds like a footswitch issue.

It'd be worth swapping the TL072's one at a time to see if one is damaged, if you have one.     

If you don't have a spare, try swapping them around with each other into different sockets to see if the problem changes.


----------



## CanadianDave (Jan 12, 2021)

As soon as I posted these pics, I noticed that there's a 1M resistor on the bottom where I missed a solder. Fixed that, reflowed a couple other spots... no difference.


----------



## CanadianDave (Jan 12, 2021)

I had a two extra TL072's laying around. I rotated them through all the positions.

I also had an extra CD4013 which I swapped out. No difference.

It's still operating as a slight clean boost.

Wondering if I need to do a whole-sale swap out of the IC's.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 12, 2021)

I'd start by reflowing all the joints on the entire thing.


----------



## CanadianDave (Jan 13, 2021)

Reflowed the entire thing.

It got more fun.

Octave 1 isn't making much if any difference. Octave 2 creates an octave effect, but the ground noise shows up as 8-bit video game synth sounds.

Ordered more TL072's to swap out on the weekend.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Mar 17, 2021)

Any update on how this turned out?


----------



## CanadianDave (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks like the problem was a blown TL072.

Replaced all of them, and now it sounds great.

Thanks again to the forum for the help


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Mar 18, 2021)

CanadianDave said:


> Looks like the problem was a blown TL072.
> 
> Replaced all of them, and now it sounds great.
> 
> Thanks again to the forum for the help


Awesome! Glad it’s working. My pcb showed up a few days ago, so trying to save myself any future issues!


----------

